
Ask HN: What would you do with a GAI you created? - JabavuAdams
Let&#x27;s posit that you&#x27;ve developed a system, either alone, or with a small group. You haven&#x27;t been particularly secret, you haven&#x27;t maintained strict OPSEC, but you haven&#x27;t published either.<p>You find that you can have conversations with your system. You can present it with various media and ask it questions to which it provides plausible answers. It displays no signs of consciousness or particular desire for introspection, although it does have access to its internal state.<p>You’ve taught it undergraduate math, physics, chemistry, programming. It can write programs and solve text-book problems through an iterative process of conversation. You’re essentially a human-machine pair. Jeff Dean and Sanjay Ghemawat.<p>So, what do you do now? What happens now?
======
thedevindevops
Find out how it handles paradoxes.

